# TDA2052



## Nahuan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola a todos...Les cuento que dando vueltas por paginas de datasheets, encontre el  de este integrado, que mustra como hacer un equipo completo a base de 3 de estos integrados, con crossover incluido... Aca les paso la pagina de donde lo saque (pagina 10)...

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2052.shtml (hacer click en download y esperar, porque pesa 4 mb)

Bueno, ahora las preguntas:
1- Es viable como primer proyecto de alguien que no tiene mucha idea de electronica??

2- Conviene este, o un amplificador con un stk (teniendo en cuenta que cuesta mas o menos lo mismo)?

Desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola Nahuan:

El circuito que muestras es uno de los más usados en amplificador de mediana potencia para instrumentos musicales, yo los he visto y reparado en equipos Peavey y Yamaha.

Es viable... si, porque va a tener un amplificador de buena potencia y poca distorción. EL diagrama no es muy difícil, lo difícil sería (a mi gusto), el diseño y creación del PCB (La tarjeta donde van soldados todos los elementos).

También podría ser con un STK, si, cuestan mas o menos lo mismo, pero la desventaja de los STK es que son muy delicados. UN cálculo mal hecho en el circuito y adiós. Además de que que no podrías poner tres STK con la misma matrícula a manejar diferentes cargas.

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

